# Replacing satnav in my x trail 2004



## Speeddemon765 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all
This is my first ever thread so bare with me if I have done something wrong.
I have a nissan x trail t spec 2004, I has the birdview sat nav with a single din stereo, what I wanna do is change the sat nav for a double din media player, so basically an all in one. Has anyone done this, I have looked into it but noticed the dash fascia is a bit smaller than the new media player, just wanted other people's ideas on how they got over this and what was done with the gap where existing stereo was.
Thanks in advance


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

D o you want a double din media player? maybe you can take a look or make a comparison : 2 din DVD player


----------



## Speeddemon765 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, I am after a double din to replace the birdview satnav, what I need to know is the space in the fascia smaller than the ones where the nissan heady it fits


----------

